# Gatti-Mayweather



## Dan9

Is anybody planning on watching the Gatti-Mayweather fight this Saturday? I know one thing it'd be alot more appealing to me if it didn't cost 44.95. I really hope Gatti wins, since I saw how much of a loudmouth Floyd Mayweather Jr is last saturday between the Ike Quartey fight and the Tarver fight on HBO.


----------



## TNGTony

I'll be watching the fight a week from Saturday on HBO for "free". 

Mayweather has his hands full this week. I think he'll handle Gatti. But it should be a good fight.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BlackHitachi

Oh yea will be watching Gatti-Mayweather!! I like both of them but Mayweather is right he has always gone against the best and won!! Gatti fun to watch in a Rocky kinda way but was given a belt. Still should be a great fight!!


----------



## Dan9

I'd like to see a Gatti-Hatton fight, I think Hatton would smother Gatti like he did Kostya Tsyzu. I think Mayweather would duck Hatton because he wouldn't want to go to Manchester, England, I don't think he could handle those fans. Plus, if Mayweather has beaten all of the good fighters in his division, then why hasn't he ever fought Kostya Tszyu? Thanks for your responses.

http://www.doghouseboxing.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20438


----------



## BlackHitachi

Dan9 said:


> I'd like to see a Gatti-Hatton fight, I think Hatton would smother Gatti like he did Kostya Tsyzu. I think Mayweather would duck Hatton because he wouldn't want to go to Manchester, England, I don't think he could handle those fans. Plus, if Mayweather has beaten all of the good fighters in his division, then why hasn't he ever fought Kostya Tszyu? Thanks for your responses.
> 
> http://www.doghouseboxing.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20438


Do you think Mayweather would fight hatton if he left England? I would Love to see Gatti-Hatton. Mayweather like alot of good fighters have moved up in weight class therefore he can't fight everybody. Just like Sugar Shane Mosley i wish he would not have moved up then we would not be talking about hatton-Gatti or Mayweather. These guys get more money to move out of there weight class and lose then to stay in there weight and win.


----------



## BlackHitachi

Well i think from the sounds of the interview with Hatton he would still like to see Gatti-Hatton. Its good to see Hatton leave England. Man I wish Don king would just go and leave Boxing there are some really good young US boxers. King is so corrupt that he owns most of the fighters. Also won't let the new talent fight.


----------



## neljtorres

Gatti recieved a beating from Floyd Mayweather Jr. I i were Gatti I think about retiring that was a beating he took last night


----------



## Dan9

The replays will be on HBO on thursday and Saturday. The replay on Thursday is at 10 p.m., and the one on Saturday is at 11 p.m.

http://www.hbo.com/boxing/


----------

